# The Final Destination,in theaters 8/28/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

New Line Cinema is ready to release the next installment of this franchise.

It is scheduled to start in theaters 8/28/09.

The film will be shown in digital 3D,and in 2D in select theaters.

Rated R for violent/gruesome accidents,language and a scene of sexuality.

http://thefinaldestinationmovie.com/


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll be watching this movie because I have seen the rest of them, but probably wait until it is on BD.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I've liked all of them thus far -- looking forward to this latest installment.

This will have some competition from Rob Zombie's H2 -- hopefully this one comes out on top. :up:


----------

